# Microsoft Giving Away Lots of eBooks FREE



## dcf-joe (Aug 5, 2017)

No gimmicks, eBooks for free:  https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ms...wer-bi-azure-windows-8-1-office-2013-sharepo/


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2017)

God is so surreal to see them publish a book about the new licensing. Drives me insane.


----------



## HuLkY (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Do run the script, it works like a charm!


----------



## GeoDragon (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks you, I went ahead and grabbed them all.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Aug 23, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> Thanks you, I went ahead and grabbed them all.


Gotta catch them all


----------



## Totally (Aug 28, 2017)

I read a few of them, they didn't seem like books but more like internal training documents and the like.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Might come in handy. Thanks


----------

